# Do Breeders have a Plan for the dispersal and disposition of their kennel?



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

This topic was brought to the table at our Poodle club meeting. Several incidents have occurred even within our own club to make us all take stock of what our plans are for our pets/kennels in case of death or disablement.

1. I have signed, BUT NOT DATED, all registration papers for my dogs (pets) so that they may be legally sold or given to new appropriate homes in the event of my disability or death.

2. At this time,___________my household/kennel consists of the following dogs/animals:
a.__________\ b.___________\c.______________\d._________
(more)

3. In the event of my disability or death, the following dogs/animals are to be put down:
a.__________\ b.___________\c.______________\d._________

4. The following dogs/animals are to be fixed (spayed/neutered):
a.__________\ b.___________\c.______________\d._________

5. In the event of my disability or death, the following person/persons are to be given custody of my dogs/animals and they have the right to; determine their value, to sell, to keep, or to place them: (Based on listed dogs/animals above)
Dog/animal a (name) _______________ (ph)_______
Dog/animal b (name) _______________ (ph)_______
Dog/animal c (name) _______________ (ph)_______

6. The People or institutions mentioned in Article 5 are aware of my wishes and have agreed to accept custody.

7. Any monies from the sale of my dogs/animals are to be used for:

8: None of my dogs/animals may be sold, given, or placed into the following situations:

9. After 30 days from the beginning use of this document, any of my remaining dogs/animals are to be:

10: Monies for medical care, feeding, housing, and grooming of my dogs/animals for these first 30 days are available in the following place and from the following person or institution:

This document is to be reviewed and revised annually or as needed. Also this document should be made aware to any and all people that may be involved.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Others have journals of their dogs/animals as for health care and other pertinent data. They also journal any dog/animal they may be taking care of on a temporary basis. These are very important so that your spouse, significant other, family and close friends can assist with the proper care of your dogs/animals. 

We will keep a copy with our wills.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a wonderful post. When my Mom died suddenly in a car accident, she had four Spoos in her home. She and I had talked often about where Thinker would go, but never discussed the others. It all worked out though (thank God). Thinker lives with me, his Mom went to British Columbia to live with my niece, one of his daughters was co-owned by Susan Fraser at Bibelot and full ownership was transferred to her, and the other..well she ended up in a good home but with some terrible, underhanded actions by a breeder here in Ontario before she got to that home.

Nobody should presume they are going to outlive their dogs. Anything can happen. This document could go a long way in putting breeders minds at ease about the future of their beloved dogs.

Is there anyway you could send a link so we could print if off and fill it in...Thank you very much.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Here is the web page I created and the title links to a word document.
 http://www.patriotpoodles.com/dispersal.html


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I think this could even apply to people with their pets. I know if anything happened to my sister i would inherit her Staffie Quinn. I know the care she gives to her dog and she trusts me to carry on that care till Quinn passes away. I believe that if anything happened to me i would trust my sister with my dogs too. You need to have a plan in case something happens out of the blue ya know


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

My mother stipulated in her will that if she died before her dogs, there was money set aside to maintain the dogs (i.e. pay for their vet bills/food, etc.) by whomever took them. The amount of money was quite substantial and would have given them very comfortable lives without finances being a factor in caring for them.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Mister said:


> I think this could even apply to people with their pets. I know if anything happened to my sister i would inherit her Staffie Quinn. I know the care she gives to her dog and she trusts me to carry on that care till Quinn passes away. I believe that if anything happened to me i would trust my sister with my dogs too. You need to have a plan in case something happens out of the blue ya know


Yes, this is also geared for the pet owner as well. Several Poodle Club members have other pets like cats, birds and fish so they are including them as well as their dogs.


----------

